# Police Officer Timothy Abernethy



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Police Officer Timothy Abernethy 
*Houston Police Department
Texas*
End of Watch: Sunday, December 7, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* 43
*Tour of Duty:* 11 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Sunday, December 7, 2008
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* Charged with capital murder
Officer Tim Abernethy was shot and killed during a foot pursuit of a suspect who fled following a traffic stop. Officer Abernethy lost sight of the man as he chased him around a building in an apartment complex.

After going around the corner the man hid behind a gate and then shot Officer Abernethy in the head as he ran by.

Officer Abernethy was transported to Memorial Hermann Hospital where he succumbed to his wounds a short time later.

The suspect was arrested a short time later by deputies from the Harris County Sheriff's Department. He was subsequently charged with capital murder.

Officer Abernethy had served with the Houston Police Department for 11 years. He is survived by his wife, son, and daughter.
Agency Contact Information
Houston Police Department
1200 Travis Street
Houston, TX 77002

Phone: (713) 308-3200

_*Please contact the Houston Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

RIP Officer Abernethy.


----------



## blizzardwarrior7 (Dec 2, 2008)

Rip


----------

